# Panthers send Steve Smith home after fight



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5j6WA8L5RpOhiOvmkFmYbyXz0kgeQD929P9300
Geesh I don't like this at all.Fights happen all the time in training camp,but this looks like it's more than just that.It's a second offense for Steve as well.He's already been sued and settled out of court with some guy I never heard of after a similar incident.
*



<H1>Panthers send Smith home after fight with Lucas

Click to expand...

*


> SPARTANBURG, S.C. (AP) — Carolina Panthers receiver Steve Smith was sent home from training camp Friday after he punched teammate Ken Lucas at practice, leaving the starting cornerback holding an ice pack to his left eye before he was carted to the locker room.
> Panthers coach John Fox said Smith and Lucas returned to Charlotte, about 80 miles away, after the fight. Neither player was present for the team's second practice Friday night.
> The Panthers didn't provide an update on the extent of Lucas' injuries and club officials declined to say if the volatile Smith, the team's top receiver, would be suspended.
> "We're going to handle this matter internally," general manager Marty Hurney said.
> While training camps often include shoving matches between teammates, this melee occurred on the sidelines and after both players had taken off their helmets in a break for starters during a special teams drill. It was unclear what provoked the fight. While the two have routinely jawed at each other in practice since Lucas signed with Carolina in 2005, they've never come to blows in view of reporters


</H1>


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's just a camp fight but aperantly Smitty came up and blindsided Lucas while he was sitting on one knee. I don't what it means but were probably looking at somebody getting suspended


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Carolina Panthers suspended three-time Pro Bowl wide receiver Steve Smith for the first two games of the regular season after he broke teammate Ken Lucas' nose in a fight at training camp on Friday.
> 
> Smith, a three-time Pro Bowl selection, will continue to practice when training camp resumes on Monday and will be allowed to participate in preseason games, according to coach John Fox.


LINK

Great we open with the Chargers and follow with teh Bears. Gonna be tough without Smitty but it's his own fault.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn it steve...Of course we weren't likely to beat the chargers anyway,but it will obviously make it a lot less likely we beat Chicago.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He broke his nose? Badass, Steve went up a couple notches in my book. Don't **** with the little guys!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah but he also put the team at a big disadvantage for the first two games, and might have messed up team chemistry because these are both high profile players on the team


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm not a Panthers fan, so it's all good to me!

Just means I should be able to get him cheaper in my fantasy draft. And it's perfect because he'll be sitting out vs two of the toughest defenses he'd be facing all year. So it's really no harm to me fantasy wise.

Sucks for you guys, though


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

GregOden said:


> And it's perfect because he'll be sitting out vs two of the toughest defenses he'd be facing all year. So it's really no harm to me fantasy wise.


I like the way you think


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

haha just wait for him to come back and rip it up against the falcons ATL


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Lucas Speaks



> Ken Lucas just spoke to the media and said he has forgiven Steve Smith for breaking his nose in last Friday's fight on the sidelines of the Panthers' practice.
> Lucas said he'll need surgery, but he declined to give specifics.
> Lucas said he shook Smith's hand Monday and that they have begun talking to settle the differences they've had over the past four years.
> A few minutes before Lucas was interviewed by reporters, Smith spoke and apologized, saying there were not two sides to the story. He said the only side was that he was in the wrong.
> Smith said he would not let the incident define his life. He apologized to his teammates, the organization and the public. He declined to take questions from the media.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

nutmeged3 said:


> haha just wait for him to come back and rip it up against the falcons ATL


Seeing as Atlanta has one of the worst secondaries in the league, I'd say you would have problems if he _doesn't_.


----------



## BeastlyBaller5 (Nov 23, 2007)

dude the falcons are gonna kill carolina. and this is how you know the bobcats suck. we're talking about football in their forum. the only good player the panthers have is No.89. And 4get bout saying something about Jake the Snake. I call him Jake the Fake.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Jake the Fake! Wow, you're so clever! Oh man! Do you write for TV!?


----------

